# Translations of the titles of christmas carols



## jstuardo

Hello...

I want to search somewhere for the MP3 songs of christmas carols sung in Korean.  Can you give the title of some of the following songs, please? By mean of the title, I think I will be able to find them easier.


Jingle Bells
Joy to the world
Rudolph, the red nosed reindeer
Santa Claus is coming to town
The little drummer boy
Here comes Santa Claus
Winter wonderland
Frosty the snowman
Thanks in advance
Jaime


----------



## bestofbeast

I'm so glad  you have interest Korean.
May these answers are not precisely, you can find it  


Jingle Bells - 징글벨
Joy to the world - 기쁘다 구주 오셨네
Rudolph, the red nosed reindeer - 루돌프 사슴코
Santa Claus is coming to town - 산타클로스가 우리마을에 오신다네.
The little drummer boy - 북치는 소년
Here comes Santa Claus - searching it in English, I haven't heard this carol in Korean
Winter wonderland - too...
Frosty the snowman- too...


----------



## jstuardo

Thanks a lot "bestofbeast" for your answer... I could find some of the carols.. they sound very beautiful in Korean


----------



## Nikola

You can find more here .


----------

